# The Buttercup in her new digs



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

thank you deb!!!!!!!!!! the buttercup, as usual, looooooved the big brown box you sent her in the mail!!! i had to stuff the bed with her toys to get her to see that you sent her MORE than just a big brown box!!! i took the box out to the recycling bin just a minute ago because she kept scratching at it. she doesn't always get the point of gift receiving...

i was actually surprised she got IN the bed, as she usually takes a loooooooooooooooong time to warm up to a new bed. her cave bed sat by my desk for YEARS before she used it LOL. 

anyhoo. here are pics of the buttercup in her new bed she won from the NMR Raffle 
and yes, that's her lookout car seat in the background. i'm too lazy to move it to the extra bedroom 


















ann marie and the "of COURSE it was MY bed... did you not see the nameplate on it?? PAMPERED PRINCESS! THAT'S ME! duhhhhhhhhh." buttercup


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

She looks like she OWNS the bed! lol

I love it...I bet London would love something like that.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

oh jeez. i should really take the tags off of that, shouldn't i? 

bad mommy.

:brownbag:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Buttercup :chili: we never see you, tell your mommy we need more pics. Buttercup you are a princess and you look like one in your new bed :wub: she's so pretty :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Nov 5 2008, 09:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664931


> oh jeez. i should really take the tags off of that, shouldn't i?
> 
> bad mommy.
> 
> :brownbag:[/B]


I'm sure Buttercup would gladly remove the tag for you. LOL


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey Buttercup...you look soooo cozy in your new bed....and I love, love, love the color...Miss Skylar Sue sends noselicks...


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 6 2008, 12:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664934


> I'm sure Buttercup would gladly remove the tag for you. LOL[/B]


that's just IT! i could have that bed for her for another 10 years and that tag would look just as brand-new as it does today! she doesn't chomp on ANYthing she shouldn't. howEVER did i get so lucky with that?!?!?!?

okay. i'm going to take that tag off right now. it's driving me crazy just knowing i posted a pic of that. i'm sure she thinks i captioned it "the buttercup: channeling her inner 'minnie pearl'" or something. mortified. :brownbag:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Buttercup is a true princess in her princess bed. Too cute!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

That is so so cute! Where did that come from? I've never seen one quite like that before. Pixie would love something like that!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Lol, she is certainly very cute, and seems to really love her new bed.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Finally we can see the princess taking possession of her new castle!
We definitely need to see The Buttercup more!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

That's quite a bed and Princess :wub: Buttercup looks adorable in it! I love the curtains - are they for privacy when she has
a little prince visiting??


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Well I am seeing *glimpses* of HRH Princess Buttercup, however, I am finding it very difficult to believe that young lady is SHY!

Gorgeous bed, and a very pretty (from what I can see) little Princess you have there!! :wub: 

Ok - was that too subtle? MORE PICS OF BUTTERCUP please


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: How cute she looks!! :wub: 
The bed is adorable!! :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohh I'm really jelous...evenif I am not a princess,...I would love to have a cosy bed like that!!
little buttercup looks very 'at home' in her new bed :wub: *


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

She looks so cute in the Princess house! :wub: Jasmyne has one and loves it! Quigley likes to jump on top of it and pull the ribbons on the curtains! :w00t:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh she really looks like she's enjoying her new bed....which is adorable by the way! It is just soooo fitting for the little "Princess Buttercup"! :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Buttercup new bed is adorable! She always makes me think of the Randy Newman song:


My little buttercup has the sweetest smile 
Dear little buttercup, won't you stay awhile 
Come with me where moonbeams paint the sky 
And you and I might linger in the sweet by and by, oh... 

Dear little buttercup, with your eyes so blue 
Oh little buttercup, you' re a dream come true 
You and I will settle down in a cottage built for two
Oh, dear little buttercup, I love you...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Such a pretty little home within a home for sweet Buttercup.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love Buttercups new bed. 
Don't tell Zoey and Tess but I think they're getting one something like that for Christmas.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What a sweet princess :wub: :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh sweet Buttercup! What a lovely private hide-a-way for you when you want to sneak a few licks from that peanut butter jar you <strike>stole</strike> borrowed from your mommy's cupboard! :innocent: 

It's a beautiful bed, fitting for a beautiful princess!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

aww what a cute little princess I love her bed too

KAt


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Buttercup -- I wuvs my House too. Us Pampered Princesses needs special places -- especially ifs we gots a stupid sister wikes Tilly that wikes to bother us. Luv, Wacie.

As I said when I posted the pic for the Raffle (I actually took a pic of Lacie's -- not the one that The Buttercup received), this is Lacie's very favorite place in the whole world.

When I get up in the morning and start getting ready for work, Lacie gets off the bed and goes into the Pink Princess House to continue her beauty rest. When I'm ready to leave, I turn off the TV (morning news), turn off the lights and tell the girls it's time to go so that I can close my bedroom door. 

Well -- It's gotten colder and now Lacie won't come out of her House. I have to actually get on my knees and pull her out. Even though she knows that she's getting cookies before I go to work, you wants to stay in her House.

Buttercup -- I know you will love this. It's a special and magical place.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a nice bed for a beautiful Buttercup!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww Buttercup looks sooo adorable and comfy. :wub: Its great getting two see a couple new pictures of her.  I wish we got to see new Buttercup pictures more often.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Buttercup looks right at home in her Princess house!!!! :wub: Maggie and Abbie have one, too and they love it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

what a cool bed!!!! so cozy and comfy looking :biggrin: 

Wish they had one my size, LOL.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Buttercup looks exquisite in her new digs  But Teddy wants to tell you , he is not going to want to sleep in a PINK bed  Sarah


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Awwwww, there's the beautiful Miss Buttercup!!! It's been waaaaayyyy too long since I've seen any pics of her! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

We love her new bed! Lexi Roo is quite jealous of that castle & wants one for herself! :biggrin:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

That little Buttercup looks divine in her new bed. Is there to hide a jar of peanutbutter in there?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Buttercup you look like quite the Princess in your new bed. :wub:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Nov 6 2008, 02:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664981


> That's quite a bed and Princess :wub: Buttercup looks adorable in it! I love the curtains - are they for privacy when she has
> a little prince visiting?? [/B]


despite what her mother may say, the buttercup is NOT that kind of girl!  she'd rather stow away her piggy and giraffe and woobie <strike>and jar of borrowed peanut butter</strike> in there than a BOY! 
QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 6 2008, 02:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664984


> Well I am seeing *glimpses* of HRH Princess Buttercup, however, I am finding it very difficult to believe that young lady is SHY!
> 
> Gorgeous bed, and a very pretty (from what I can see) little Princess you have there!! :wub:
> 
> Ok - was that too subtle? MORE PICS OF BUTTERCUP please [/B]


she is especially shy now that she is, er, how shall i say publicly... naked? without her long flowing locks, she is none too happy with others seeing her bony butt  
QUOTE (Sophie @ Nov 6 2008, 07:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665031


> Buttercup new bed is adorable! She always makes me think of the Randy Newman song:
> 
> Oh, dear little buttercup, I love you...[/B]


oh yes, we sing this line over and over and over and over. at HER request. every hour. on the hour.
QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Nov 6 2008, 02:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665213


> Buttercup looks exquisite in her new digs  But Teddy wants to tell you , he is not going to want to sleep in a PINK bed  Sarah[/B]


the buttercup says she will be more than happy to relocate to the manly, black wood 4-post bed if dear teddy would prefer. especially if he likes peanut butter.
QUOTE (LitGal @ Nov 6 2008, 06:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665360


> That little Buttercup looks divine in her new bed. Is there to hide a jar of peanutbutter in there?[/B]


i can't IMAGINE my darling little buttercup even DREAMING of HIDING a jar of peanut butter in there!!

("especially since one MAY ALREADY BE hidden in there...  " -- the buttercup)

thank you everyone for looking, i'm not a picture-poster, but i thought this was just so cute since she never ever uses new beds. she is actually in there right now! of course while digging underneath the pillow inside, she and the house rolled over, but when i finally stopped laughing.... boy, did SOMEONE give me the stink-eye!!! :w00t: so now the buttercup is resting comfortably in her lopsided invisible-tornado striken home. 

bless her heart, she's a pretty thing!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Awww, Buttercup looks simply regal in her new bed :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh that is TOO CUTE!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

THe Buttercup is a total diva princess in her new bed!!! Is there room in there for us to snuggle w/her?! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi Buttercup...looks like you LOVE your new bed!!! Congrats!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 6 2008, 09:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665476


> THe Buttercup is a total diva princess in her new bed!!! Is there room in there for us to snuggle w/her?! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


there seems to be room now since the bed is on its side. so the previous "loft" area (or "vaulted ceiling" as one in the realtor market may say) is now almost a spare room. except for all the toys she has brought in there with her. 

and she has gone BACK in there since i hopped back on the computer. MAYBE this will mean no laptime (and we define "computer laptime" as "on and off... on and off... up and down... up and down... ooooh pick me up... k... i'm jumping down now!") and she will simply observe my computer habits from her own little home. kind of like she's spying on me... awkward....


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Isn't Miss Buttercup a cutie pie. Love that bed. She loves it too, you can definitely tell. Such cute pictures and stories.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Does it come complete with peanut butter? I hope she enjoys her new bed for a long long time!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's a cute little housebed for the pampered Buttercup. :wub:


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

I love that bed, and the Buttercup is adorable as always.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That bed is too adorable!!! Buttercup looks so cute, like a queen in her palace. :wub:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:wub: She's so cute-we need to see pictures of Buttercup more often! ...pleeeeease?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

finally some picture of the Buttercup and she is hiding!!?  
Sparkey thinks she is a brave girl going in the little tiny bed with a roof. he wouldn't mind joining her though :wub:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Nov 9 2008, 03:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667015


> finally some picture of the Buttercup and she is hiding!!?
> Sparkey thinks she is a brave girl going in the little tiny bed with a roof. he wouldn't mind joining her though :wub:[/B]


i'm tellin y'all, this is SO unusual for her! now instead of begging for lappies when i'm on the computer, she goes right in there and digs and digs and digs and then stares at me from underneath the little pillow in there. piggy has escaped, but giraffe... giraffe may never see the light of day again. not to mention the ridicule he will face when/if he DOES escape, from all of the other stuffies in the house. ("really? what self-respecting giraffe lives in a PINK FLUFFY HOUSE?" oh, i can hear the mayhem and kerfuffle already...)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Ann Marie, I am sooo flippin' lame ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I not only shipped the bed a month late (wasn't worried because I know, you know, I'm lame) 
but I never saw this thread. Whoa, I need a brain transplant. 

I absolutely love the pics of my Butterbutt. We need to get you two back out here!! :chili: 

LBB has been "looking" for you ~ :smrofl:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

adorable where did you get that ?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ May 12 2009, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775253


> Ann Marie, I am sooo flippin' lame ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I not only shipped the bed a month late (wasn't worried because I know, you know, I'm lame)
> but I never saw this thread. Whoa, I need a brain transplant.
> ...






:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Cute, pink, princess bed for a precious princess. :wub: :wub: 

The bed looks comfy and very homey. :biggrin:


----------

